# Heater for 4' 90 gallon



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

What size heater should I get for my 4' 90 gallon tank? Is it better to get two, and put one on each end? TIA


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

A 200W or 250W is fine. Just one.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Heater in the city of angels? Really?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Heater in the city of angels? Really?


 :lol: 
You would be surprised at some of the lows. 
Low 40`s with highs in the upper 50`s is not uncommon.
Who would have thought it can get as cold as it does in the desert, eh?
Even here, in the â€œSunshineâ€


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I am from Palestine so I know exactly what type of climate the state of California has.
In particular the coastal region, it is very similar to the weather I am accustomed to.
The funny thing is there is no central heating any most of the homes. :roll: 
I would get the 250w since there is little price difference between the two.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I just picked up a 200W.

And yes, a heater in Los Angeles is needed! We had lows of 37F and highs in the low 60's today!!


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Most 4' tanks are fine with one heater...ie, 33g, 40g, 55g.
With 90g's I would have suggested two heaters of 150w each, one on each side.
Even with one heater I would have gone with a 300w heater:

90g x 3.5w/ per gallon = 315w

My concern is that you might burn out a 200w heater pretty quickly in a tank of that size.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

I put the heater in the tank about 5 hours ago and the temps are still low. It seems like it is not having any effect. I may need to get another one.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a 250 W heater in a 90 gallon in Calgary, Canada.
It is on 36% of the time and is set for 77-78 F.
Has not burned out nor malfunctioned in 5 years.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think people need to specify what type of heaters, there are heaters that simply have a high to low setting and don't have a thermostat, those types of heaters take a lot more wattage to heat a tank than the thermostatted heaters. which type did you buy?


----------

